# is my rescue a coydog???



## alittlewitchy (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi! I’m new to this but I’m hoping someone on here can help me.. about 6 months ago I rescued a dog but he doesn’t really act like a dog.. or sound like a dog.. or smell like a dog. He’s very affectionate to me but isn’t fond of strangers or cats.. I have 2 others that he gets along with great now and I worked as a kennel tech for years so I know some things but I can’t figure out what he might be.. his coloring really throws me off because he is liver color, and he makes this high pitch yip noise.. any ideas?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Not a coydog. I know someone with a genuine coydog, and they look VERY different


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Agreed, mix of mixes, not a coydog. Cute pup. Looks like he could easily be part spitz which would account for primitive features/behaviors. I had a sweetheart of a mutt dog that looked a lot like him.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Miniature Poodle that yips like a coyote, never actually barks like a dog, and I know she has no coyote in her.


----------



## Miles Scott (Jan 14, 2019)

I agree looks just like a mixed breed. All kinds of different reccesive traits can come out in mixed dogs so you can end up with quite unique looking physical characteristics. Does appear have some spitz-type heritage in there though. .


----------

